# Removing cross brace from aquarium



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

Probably a stupid question, but im trying to get things done right the first time.

Im using a standard AGA 55 gallon aquarium for my first paludarium. Would it be a problem if i cut the center brace off? Im wanting to make my backgound with GS but it will be mounted onto a sheet of egg crate so its removable if i ever want to remove it or repair it. 

I know in aquariums you need it there for support obviously cuz theres so much water but being it wont have almost any water in it im assuming i can cut it off with no problems correct?


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i don't see why not. its only there for support for a full aquarium. what are going to do for a lid? it will have to be 48" long without the center brace.

AG


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

hmmm....good question...see, thats why i ask questions, even stupid ones. I didnt even think about that.

maybe i should just keep the brace there then, and make the background out of 2 seperate pieces.

or i can just DIY an new brace and sillicone it in place when im done. Hmmm. ill have to think on this one a bit.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I remove the center braces all the time for this same reason. You can have two pieces of glass cut for the top and they will just butt up against each other in the middle.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

yea i was thinking about that as soon as i typed up my last post. there is sufficient lip around the remaining rim of the tank to support the 2 glass panes. cool, thanks. I should be staring i build thread here shortly so keep a look out.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

if both pieces of glass are hinged then what keeps it from sagging where the center braces normally gives it support?
also i made my back ground in two pieces, put it in then filled the gap with a little silicone and spaghnum moss. you cannot see the seam at all. 

AG


----------



## bobbittle (Nov 3, 2009)

Or you could pull the whole top frame and then replace it when you're done with your background. Then your top frame doesn't look like.....poo.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

bobbittle said:


> Or you could pull the whole top frame and then replace it when you're done with your background. Then your top frame doesn't look like.....poo.


great idea!! too bad i already cut off the brace....oh well.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

angry gary said:


> if both pieces of glass are hinged then what keeps it from sagging where the center braces normally gives it support?
> also i made my back ground in two pieces, put it in then filled the gap with a little silicone and spaghnum moss. you cannot see the seam at all.
> 
> AG


i dont plan on having it hinged. its going to be two solid pieces of glass im going to cut or have cut for me.


----------

